# Ugh! Went back to work today



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I retired last September 1. Been enjoying the freedom to travel to the property in MO at will, made a week long trip to my dad's in VA, been doing lots of putzing around the house.

Old company called last week and made me an offer my wife couldn't refuse!

She says, "Go back to work until I am ready to move to MO". Sheesh, that could be 3 years!

Oh well, it was nice while it lasted.

Feel free to join me in a pity party.:sob:

Seriously, if my wife isn't ready to go, I guess I may as well make a few bucks. I am blessed to have the option...especially in this job market.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Maybe we will pass each other, I am going the other way. 3 more days and I will be retired for the second time. I put in 2 extra, wasn't bad but I need out....James


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm going back to work at the university I retired from. They say it will be a six week assignment, but it looks to me like it might be a little longer. We'll see. It's hard to say no to someone who was always there when you needed him while you were working. Besides, I could use a 10 foot or bat wing mower for the tractor.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

After two days back, I can honestly say the worst thing about going back is dealing with Houston rush hour traffic again. 

I am giving the company a free hour each morning, just so I can travel early before the worst of the traffic sets in! Once I get fully snapped-in, I hope to adjust the start/end times to avoid the worst traffic.

This job is 5 pay grades below the one I retired from, so the stress is much, much lower! Frankly, that was a requirement for me!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I retired 12/31/12. I'm still going in one day a week plus doing gotomypc training/assisting for my replacement. It was supposed to end in March but I don't see an end at this time. As long as it works out a few extra dollars is handy. Since I am officially retired, I could pull the plug at any time. However, since its a small office and I'm the only one who knows how to do the work I've been willing to help out. Boss knows the results he wants but not how I achieve them!!!!!!!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Boss knows the results he wants but not how I achieve them!!!!!!!


Way to go!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Well 6 minutes until I won't be at work for the second day. Can't say as I miss it. I spent my first day supervising the installation of board and batten siding under the gable ends on the last cabin I am ever going to build. Put it off until I could be there to see it done right....James


----------

